# wear marks on P22 slide



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Last time I had the P22 out at the range I noticed during cleaning that I was getting wear marks of the slide. They occur on both sides forward of machined rails that hold onto the frame. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? Can I post pictures or do I have to email them to interested parties?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats the underside of the slide, right (the dark black makes it hard to see very well). Yes, I would imagine that it is normal. One of the guys who own one can chime in later. But, I would not worry about it.

It is my understanding that the slide on the P22 is made of zinc. So, its a little softer than steel. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

I purchased an OD P22 3.5” w/laser for my dad last Christmas. It’s a great little plinker and we’re enjoying it very much. Some P22’s require a few minor modifications to overcome design and or manufacturer issues. The scraping issue on the slide that you describe can be corrected. It’s usually caused by the sharp leading edge of the trigger bar ears (stamped out parts which are not sufficiently polished during the manufacturing process) scraping the slide ramp, which causes accelerated wear. You can read about these issues and fixes at rimfirecentral.com. A friendly fellow, named 1911M in the Walther forum has provided a number of useful guides for disassembling the P22 and resolving issues some owners have experienced. I performed 3-4 modifications on my dad’s P22 and it functions flawlessly now. Although I own several guns I have very little experience performing anything other than normal cleaning and maintenance on them. You’ll find a great deal of help from forum members if you experience difficulties with the mod’s.


----------

